# Salt



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Is instant ocean good? What brand of salt do people like best? Where are the best prices on the best salt?

Thanks!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

DO NOT GET Instant ocean....

http://www.invertplanet.com/forum/f42/synthetic_salt_best_your_tank_eric_borneman-84.html


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

What are you using it for? Fish only? Reef?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I use Reef Crystals, and am fairly satisfied - thenonly thing I don't like is that it takes a day to mix up a batch...

...but for the boxing day sale price of $40, I can't complain


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I am doing a reef.

Isn't reef crystals made by instant ocean? 

I'm just running low on my bag of reef crystals and wondering if I should just go to BA's and get another bag... or if I should go for something else


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

My recommendation for a reef salt is Tropic Marin Pro.

Others may differ, mostly because of price, but I think quality goes a long way


----------

